# Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...



## dirkbo (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein neuer "Feederling". Habe auf meiner Rolle eine 30er monofile Karpfenschnur drauf gehabt.
Am nächsten Tag wollte ich nat+ürlich sofort wieder los ... da hörte sich die Schnur beim einkurbeln schon sehr komisch an.
Was folgen musste war natürlich klar ... beim nächsten Wurf riss die Schnur mitsamt Futterkorb, und was noch viel schlimmer war:
meine Spitze verabschiedete sich gleich mit.
Welche Schnur würdet ihr mir empfehlen ... mittlere Fließgeschwindigkeit bei einer Wurfweite von ca. 50-60 Meter.


----------



## woernser1965 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



dirkbo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin ein neuer "Feederling". Habe auf meiner Rolle eine 30er monofile Karpfenschnur drauf gehabt.
> Am nächsten Tag wollte ich nat+ürlich sofort wieder los ... da hörte sich die Schnur beim einkurbeln schon sehr komisch an.
> ...


Schau mal nach ob die Ringe an der Rute beschädigt sind.......Kann sein das ein kaputter dir die Schnur durchwetzt...
Spitze ab klingt danach als hätte sich die Schnur um die Spitze gewickelt gehabt...
Schnur kann ich dir Anaconda Extreme Line empfehlen.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Hallo,

ich würde Dir bei einer Entfernung von 50 - 60m von einer Mono-Schnur abraten und stattdessen zu einer 0,10/0,12er geflochtenen raten, da auf diese Entfernung dein Anhieb nicht richtig durchkommt und mit einer geflochtenen Schnur die Bisserkennung auch viel genauer ist. Außerdem bietet eine 0,30er Mono einen viel größeren Wasserwiederstand im Fluß als eine 10er Geflochtene.
Zum Bruch Deiner Spitze würde ich auch sagen, dass sich vermutlich die Schnur um die Spitze gewickelt hat....

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dirkbo (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Neee die Spitze ist nicht gebrochen ... die ist gleich mit dem Futterkorb mitgesegelt ... das war eine ******* ... die Rute war nagelneu ... und gleich die erste Spitze weg :-(
Mit der geflochtenen werde ich mal im Hinterstübchen behalten.
Anaconda ? ... wo bekomme ich die am günstigsten?


----------



## woernser1965 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



dirkbo schrieb:


> Neee die Spitze ist nicht gebrochen ... die ist gleich mit dem Futterkorb mitgesegelt ... das war eine ******* ... die Rute war nagelneu ... und gleich die erste Spitze weg :-(
> Mit der geflochtenen werde ich mal im Hinterstübchen behalten.
> Anaconda ? ... wo bekomme ich die am günstigsten?



War bestimmt die Schnur drumgewickelt und beim Wurf haste sie dann aus der Rute gezogen |kopfkrat

Ich hab meine Anaconda bei Askari bestellt. Ist schon ne Weile her....1200m so um die 15€. Aber nur die EXTREME LINE nehmen !


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

war bei mir auch mal so habe eine Billige drauf gehabt aber eine 0,40 mono die is schneller gerißen  als eine 0,20


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Welche Schnüre ich nur wärmstens empfehlen kann sind die von Tubertini!!! Die Feeder oder auch die Carp und die UC7 sind echt super!!!

Kosten zwar paar eure mehr, wie so ne Großspule "Billigschnur", aber Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis! Denke, diese Schnüre werden nicht umsonst von einigen Wettfischern benutzt...!!!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mehr als zufrieden damit!!!


----------



## woernser1965 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Welche Schnüre ich nur wärmstens empfehlen kann sind die von Tubertini!!! Die Feeder oder auch die Carp und die UC7 sind echt super!!!
> 
> Kosten zwar paar eure mehr, wie so ne Großspule "Billigschnur", aber Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis! Denke, diese Schnüre werden nicht umsonst von einigen Wettfischern benutzt...!!!
> 
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall mehr als zufrieden damit!!!



Anaconda ist keine Billigschnur :q
Die hat hier im Board wahrscheinlich mehr Fans als die von Tubertini #h


----------



## buk (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Benutze seit kurzem ebenfalls Tubertinischnüre zum Feedern und bin sehr zufrieden.

Für 300m musste ich einen Zehner locker machen.


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Haben mit der Anaconda schonmal sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und seit dem ist die bei uns eben unten durch...! War damals wohl ein Produktionsfehler, da die 0,20er bereits bei leichtesten Zugtests riss...!

Wass ja nix zu heisen hat, das die mehr Fans hat...!

Gibt hier bestimmt auch mehr Leute, die mit ner "stino" DAM-Spinrute Spinnfischen gehn, als welche die mit ner Harrison losziehn...! Heist aber noch lange nicht, das die DAM auch besser ist...!


----------



## seyack (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Hallo,
Es gibt eine spezielle Feederschur von Browning,
die ist super.
Gruss Seyack


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

geflochtene hat aber auch nachteile. hatten damit viele ausschlitzer obwohl powergum verwendet. 

gib ner sehr guten mono (da langt dann ne 28er bis 180g) ne chance.

p.s.: ne 10er geflochtene ist nicht wirklich ne 10er schnur 

hier noch ein paar infos http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/schnur/schnur.html


----------



## feederangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Hört blos auf mit diesen "Ankertauen" zu Feedern. Entweder  auf große Distanzen mit Schlagschnur (egal ob dann Geflochtene oder Mono folgt) oder als Maximum eine durchgehende 22er Mono. >Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## dirkbo (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Bei den ganzen Antworten ist mir leider noch immer nicht so richtig geholfen ... also meine 30er Monoschnur wird jedenfalls nicht mehr auf die Rolle beim Feedern kommen.
Das hört sich wie ein Reibeisen an ... werde mal vorsichtshalber wirklich die Ringe prüfen ... die Rute war gerade mal 5 Stunden am Wasser, da ich sie mir neu bestellt hatte.


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

@ dirkbo

Um welche Rute handelt es sich denn? Ist es zufällig die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich bei meiner Board-Recherche (mache mich hier schließlich immer schlau, wenn ich neues Gerät suche...) mal einen Beitrag von Dir zu der o. g. Rute gelesen habe. Und eigentlich wollte ich morgen zum Askari-Shop in Kiel/Raisdorf, mir das Teil holen. Aber wenn die Ringe von schlechter Qualität sind...? Hm... Vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen...? |kopfkrat

Wäre Dir für eine kurze Antwort dankbar!

Schöne Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## apportier_dackel (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Auch wenn es für viele zu "fett" sein sollte, verwende ich bei meinen Heavy Feeder Ruten die Prologic XLNT Camo Monofilament Line in Stärke 25 auf Spro Incognito Rollen.

Mit dieser Schnur hatte ich noch nie Probleme und verwende sie auch im Karpfenbereich nur in etwas stärkerer Ausführung.


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde Dir bei einer Entfernung von 50 - 60m von einer Mono-Schnur abraten und stattdessen zu einer 0,10/0,12er geflochtenen raten, da auf diese Entfernung dein Anhieb nicht richtig durchkommt und mit einer geflochtenen Schnur die Bisserkennung auch viel genauer ist. Außerdem bietet eine 0,30er Mono einen viel größeren Wasserwiederstand im Fluß als eine 10er Geflochtene.
> 
> ...


 
da stimme ich dem martin voll ung ganz zu!die geflochtene spider wire eignet sich sehr gut dazu!
überprüfe die ringe und falls was dran sein sollte,schcke sie zurück,es ist ja noch ne neue rute.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

P.S.:
vielleicht hatte das gewicht von korb+futter das WG der rute bei weitem überfordert und wenn du dann noch einen gewaltwurf von 50-60m machst,dann kann das auch ein grund sein,warum die schnur gerissen ist.
mfg Andy


----------



## Angeln-4_eVeR (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Als Anfänger ist die Select Feeder gut 20 Durchmesser. 

Und halt mal gucken ob deine Spitze mit Ringen etwas rau ist!

Angeln-4_eVeR


----------



## woernser1965 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Haben mit der Anaconda schonmal sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und seit dem ist die bei uns eben unten durch...! War damals wohl ein Produktionsfehler, da die 0,20er bereits bei leichtesten Zugtests riss...!
> 
> Wass ja nix zu heisen hat, das die mehr Fans hat...!
> 
> Gibt hier bestimmt auch mehr Leute, die mit ner "stino" DAM-Spinrute Spinnfischen gehn, als welche die mit ner Harrison losziehn...! Heist aber noch lange nicht, das die DAM auch besser ist...!



Netter Vergleich 
Trotzdem würde ich die Anaconda nicht als BILLIGSCHNUR bezeichnen. Eher als sehr gute unter den günstigen  Billigschnur klingt so nach Schrott .......
Sagst ja selbst das es auch ein Produktionsfehler gewesen sein könnte......vielleicht war sie ja auch überlagert ;+ Ist ja ein bekanntes Problem bei Schnüren.........
Darf ich fragen welche Anaconda du hattest ? Die Grüne oder die Graue ??;+


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Ja, hast du schon recht, hatte mich weng ungünstig ausgedrückt...! Billigschnur klingt etwas hart! War aber auch nicht speziell auf die Anaconda gemünzt, eher allgemein auf die vielen Schnüre, die du Kilometerweise für netma nen 10er kriegst...! Man dachte in dem Zusammenhang nur sofort an die Anaconda, haste scho recht...! Sorry!!!

ICH selbst hatte sie nicht, drauf, sondern einer meiner besten Angelkollegen...! Hatte sie sich früh noch im Angelshop drauf machen lassen (von einer fast neuen Großspule) und sind dann an den Teich zum Feedern losgezogen...! Nachdem er dann die ersten 2 Fische durch Schnurbruch verloren hatte wurden wir weng stutzig und testeten sie mal genauer. Und siehe da, die Schnur war ohne Probleme mit den Händen zu zerreisen. Ohne, das die Hände auch nur annähernd etwas abbekamen...! Auch der Händler im Shop war dann am nächsten Tag etwas stutzig, als wir ihm das ganze mal zeigten und nam die Großspule sofort aus dem Verkehr...!

War damals die 0,20er (glaub ich) grüne...!


----------



## dirkbo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

An der Stelle, wo mir Schnur riss und die Spitze mitflog habe ich nur ca. 35 m weit ausgeworfen. Aber die Schnur hörte sich in der Tat sehr spröde an, obwohl ich einen Tag vorher noch mit dieser Schnur gefischt habe ... und das ganz ohne Probleme.
Leider hab ich es bishe rnoch nicht geschafft die Ringe mal zu kontrollieren ... wird aber morgen dann in Angriff genommen.


----------



## woernser1965 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ja, hast du schon recht, hatte mich weng ungünstig ausgedrückt...! Billigschnur klingt etwas hart! War aber auch nicht speziell auf die Anaconda gemünzt, eher allgemein auf die vielen Schnüre, die du Kilometerweise für netma nen 10er kriegst...! Man dachte in dem Zusammenhang nur sofort an die Anaconda, haste scho recht...! Sorry!!!
> 
> ICH selbst hatte sie nicht, drauf, sondern einer meiner besten Angelkollegen...! Hatte sie sich früh noch im Angelshop drauf machen lassen (von einer fast neuen Großspule) und sind dann an den Teich zum Feedern losgezogen...! Nachdem er dann die ersten 2 Fische durch Schnurbruch verloren hatte wurden wir weng stutzig und testeten sie mal genauer. Und siehe da, die Schnur war ohne Probleme mit den Händen zu zerreisen. Ohne, das die Hände auch nur annähernd etwas abbekamen...! Auch der Händler im Shop war dann am nächsten Tag etwas stutzig, als wir ihm das ganze mal zeigten und nam die Großspule sofort aus dem Verkehr...!
> 
> War damals die 0,20er (glaub ich) grüne...!


Da geb ich dir 100% recht  #h
Ich selbst kenne die Grüne (müsste die Anaconda Carp Line sein ?) nicht#c. Hab im Board aber schon negatives darüber gelesen...................Da würde ich auch die Finger von lassen....


----------



## woernser1965 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



dirkbo schrieb:


> An der Stelle, wo mir Schnur riss und die Spitze mitflog habe ich nur ca. 35 m weit ausgeworfen. Aber die Schnur hörte sich in der Tat sehr spröde an, obwohl ich einen Tag vorher noch mit dieser Schnur gefischt habe ... und das ganz ohne Probleme.
> Leider hab ich es bishe rnoch nicht geschafft die Ringe mal zu kontrollieren ... wird aber morgen dann in Angriff genommen.


Was für eine Schnur ist es ? (Marke)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

@feederangler: neuling und 22er durchgehend ist keine empfehlenswerte kombi. denke wenn barben und muscheln/steine usw. vorkommen wird es gerade anfänglich zu vielen unnötigen verlusten kommen. beim wurf wird dann (je nach schnurqualität und wurfmethode) weiterhin öfter was wegfliegen.

@nordlicht: an der sänger sind die ringe nicht schlecht.


----------



## dirkbo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

War so ne Noname Karpfenschnur ... habe ich 240 m für 5 Euro bekommen ... hatte ja nicht gedacht das beim Feedern die Schnur derart starpaziert wird.
Aber so lernt man fürs Anglerleben 
Die Spitze bekomme ich jetzt für 7 Euro neu von meinm Höker ... also Verlust noch im Rahmen geblieben 
Verfolge mit Spannung diesen Thread ... denke doch sehr über 14er geflochtene nach, da immer wieder Aale bei uns auf Maden beißen ...


----------



## woernser1965 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Also ich würde ne gute 0,25 Mono  nehmen. Denke damit kommst du als Anfänger besser zurecht als mit Geflochtener.
Wenn du aber Geflochtene benutzen willst, nimm bloss keine Fireline. Da hast du nicht lange Freude dran.......ist sehr empfindlich, und scheuert ruckzuck durch.
Du kannst auch nicht jede Rolle für Geflochtene nehmen. Viele haben eine nicht so gute Schnurverlegung, und du kriegst nur Tüdelei damit...

 Und unbedingt deine Ringe kontrollieren #h


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Also an der Spirit allgemein kanns nicht liegen ich fische die seid zwei Jahren teils unter Extrembedingungen und hatte mit Schnurbruch noch nie Probleme die ich nicht selbst zu verschulden hatte (Durch Unterwasserhindernisse aufgerauhte Schnur.) Nen Produktions oder Materialfehler kann man aber nie ausschließen. Das beim Feedern mit schweren Körben ab und zu mal was weg fliegt ist standart..evtl. mal über ne Schlagschnur nachdenken oder an der Wurftechnik arbeiten. Von geflochtener halt ich im Fluss nicht viel, die ist noch anfälliger gegen Abrieb als ne Mono und die Schnur klemmt sich bei Strömung immer mal wieder unter nen Stein...


----------



## apportier_dackel (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Ich finde eine 14' geflochtene schon sehr dick aufgetragen zum Feedern. Nicht einmal zum Raubfischangeln verwende ich eine Schnur in dieser Stärke.

Ich sehe bei einer geflochtenen Schnur in dieser Stärke keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber einer guten z.B. 25' Monofilen. Die Wurfweite wird nicht besser werden da die Durchmesser sowieso fast identisch sind, du hast keine höhere Abriebfestigkeit gegenüber der Mono und der Preis ist weitaus höher als zu einer qualitativ hochwertigen Monofilen.

Weiterhin wirst du bei einem "verunglückten" Wurf leicht mal in den Genuss einer unlösbaren Perücke der geflochtenen Schnur kommen.

Ich verwende geflochtene nur noch im Raubfischbereich und da in Stärke 11 und auf meinen Norwegenrollen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

So, hier mal mein Tip zum feedern mit geflochtener Schnur. Ich fische hauptsächlich im Rhein in harter Strömung.

Ich kaufe meine geflochtene grundsätzlich bei Hemingway 

http://www.factory-shop.de/

Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss und Qualität. 

Ich nehme meistens 25er-30er Mono als Vorfach und ein ca. 30 cm langes Stück Powergum. Der Futterkorb lauft an einem Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur. Ich knote keine Schlagschnur an, alles nur Getüddels und die Knoten sind nur Schwachstellen.
Meine Futterkörbe wiegen mind. 80 gr, meistens jedoch zwischen 100-130 gr. Wurfweiten liegen zwischen 40 und 60 m, immer am Rand der Fahrrinne bzw. Hauptströmung.

Sonstiges Gerät:

Browning Feeder bis 180gr. Wg, 4,20m
Berkley Cherrywood, bis 250gr. WG, 4,80m, Verlängert mit Spezialspitze auf 5,17m

Schnur: Hemingway Dyneema 0,12mm

Rollen: Quantum QMD 45, Sänger Runner II, Attack Ultra Cast 070


P.S.: Foto`s der Montage gerne auf Anfrage.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich nehme meistens 25er-30er Mono als Vorfach und ein ca. 30 cm langes Stück Powergum.



Ähm habe ich mich da verlesen?

30 vorfach;+

ich nehme in der elbe nen 14-18 vorfach

@topic

als mono nehme ich ne 18 tubertini feeder spezial.


----------



## dirkbo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

habe heute mal die Rute untersucht ... keinerlei Qualitätsprobleme .. die Ringe sind alle wunderbar intakt ... wie ich schon vermutete wird die Schnur halt Sch ... gewesen sein.
Aber wie soll man sonst lernen?:g

Bin für den nächsten Angeltag auf jeden Fall neu gerüstet ...

Vielen Dank für eure nette Hilfe


----------



## fritte (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Ich denke mal du kannst es bestimmt kaum noch erwaten wieder ans wasser zu kommen. 
Arbeite nicht so lang, dann kannst auch das Wasser genießen:q:q:q#h


----------



## dirkbo (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

@fritte

4 und er Rest von heute ... dann "plündern" wir die Ruhr, was?:vik:


----------



## zanderzone (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Mono beim Feedern ...*

Es ist völlig normal, das die schnur sich auf den ersten metern verschlechtert, wenn man so um die 40 würfe gemacht hat, da der futterkorb und das futter su schwer sind! Ich würde dir auch davon abraten, eine 30er mono zu benutzen, da du keine weiten würfe damit machen kannst und die angriffsfläche zu groß ist! fische eine 22 mono oder eine 10-12er geflochtene.. verkürze die mono bei ca 40 würfen auf 2 meter.. dann ist sie tadellos in ordnung! nimmst du geflochtene, dann kann gar nichts passieren! würde dir die neue fireline empfehlen! Das ist die erste durchsichtige geflochtene, fische sie selbst und bin sehr damit zu frieden! dann hast du keine probleme mehr!

MfG
zanderzone


----------

